# car stereos.



## phil (May 7, 2002)

why do car stereos all look stupid nowadays?

With home stereos, there's basically 2 categories...

Proper hifi, designed to reproduce stored music
Dickhead hifi, designed to produce loads of stupid lights and ruin the sound by swamping it with bass.

With car stereos there doesn't seem to be a choice. They all have huge displays, loads of multicoloured lights and shitloads of buttons.

The standard audi ones are great in that respect. They fit in with the rest of the car. But I'd really like one that does mp3s. I'd like a multichanger plugin that did them, more, but they don't seem to be available for the audi head unit.

Grrr


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Phil - i know what you mean. When i went to change the Stereo in the Golf, I went for a quick browse around Halfords and came out dismayed - all flashing lights and graphics - very dissapointing.

Searching around, i went for this Becker unit in the end - Quality for those in the know, Superb sound, simple to use and available in VW blue to match my dash lighting exactly. Would definetly recommend it










rgds


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Try these boys for help, they offer a car - by - car guide for upgrades and multiplay changes with O.E. via an interface / lead. Good prices too. 

www.incardiscount.co.uk


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got an Alpine unit fitted into the Mondeo a couple of weeks ago (7892 i think), with a custom rear shelf & new component front speakers & i'm blown away by the sound.

I'd always defended the quality of the Bose/Concert in my TT, but the Alpine with custom component speakers knocks the stuffing out of the Bose. The whole set-up cost Â£725 with free fitting (got a great deal) and when working this out, its the same as adding a CD changer & Bose to the TT set-up, so beats that for value as well.

No fancy lights either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Have to agree that stereo systems look far too gadgety with too many knobs and buttons, flashing lights and LEDs.

It the same with many home systems, personally i think Â the simplier the lines, the greater the beauty.

Less is most definitely more. Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Phil - i know what you mean. When i went to change the Stereo in the Golf, I went for a quick browse around Halfords and came out dismayed - all flashing lights and graphics - very dissapointing.
> 
> Searching around, i went for this Becker unit in the end - Quality for those in the know, Superb sound, simple to use and available in VW blue to match my dash lighting exactly. Would definetly recommend it
> 
> rgds


I agree this looks really good and functional too.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

got an alpine CD/MP3 player too in my TT
I can only recommend it. It is not as flashy as the other radios out there and it sounds great! Not as cheap as a Pioneer dough


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

I replaced the chorus unit in our A2 with Becker CD/tuner as a xmas gift for the Misses. Great unit and very good sound it also perfectly matches the dash for colour.

Anybody fitted one of these into a TT (with bose) as a replacement head unit. I know I will loose the DIS information but are there likely to be any other problems - will the cover still drop down??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Got an Kenwood KDC M9021 (I think thats the number) MP3/CD & CHANGER. AT LEAST 6 ALBUMS ON EACH MP3CD SO YOU'LL HAVE TO DRIVE TO PORTUGAL TO LISTERN TO ALL THE TRACKS... ITS GOT A REMOTE CONTROL WHICH IS THE MOST USELESS PIECE OF SHIT ......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

YES YES YES THATS IT OOOOOooooooh


----------

